# The late Philip Schofield retired p to p rider



## proudwilliam (8 June 2013)

I was saddened to hear of the sudden death of Philip Schofield from the south west who died this week,
Philip was the father of Nick Schofield the very good jockey who takes after his father and is a natural.
Philip rode many point to point winners and I believe was champion. He was so talented and totally in tune with horses. He coached Nick over many years.

My condolences go to Nick and all his family.


----------



## Freddie19 (8 June 2013)

Could i second this, a really great horseman with lovely hands on a horse, such a shame to die in this manner. many condolences to all his family, he will be greatly missed.


----------



## Zebedee (11 June 2013)

I used to know Phil fairly well and we always had a chat if we bumped in to each other. He was a superb horseman and was so proud of Nick. 
R.I.P. old friend. You'll be missed x


----------



## Haniki (12 June 2013)

Sad news, he used to ride point to pointers for a friend of ours many years ago.
R.I.P. Philip


----------



## Pickle6 (15 June 2013)

'Simply The Best!' 
Mega thoughts go to Philip's sons Lee and Nick - Philips two grandchildren - and all Philips Family. Gone but never forgotten! xx


----------



## Pickle6 (15 June 2013)

....


----------



## proudwilliam (23 June 2013)

The funeral is tomorrow at Exeter Crematorium and afterwards at the Exeter Racecourse.


----------

